# Looking for active Artists/Non artist to join our Discord community server!



## Deltaplexity (Jan 1, 2019)

_Heyo! I just started a new Discord server for not only a person who produces artworks, but anyone with creative talents! I could never find a server for a multi-type artist, so then I created one, so it's kinda like a virtual studio and I hope you guys will enjoy it!  :3

It's a community for all types of artists who has certain or multiple skills. Even non artists are welcome too! 

We offer friendly staff & a suggestion channel. If you wanna ask questions about the server, have an idea or if you need help with something. A SFW server, Non- toxic community and verification to prevent bots and spammers to instantly message the chats. 

Like I mention its a multi-type artist server, which includes channels that will have; Art, Game development/Game chat, animations, programming, web development, auditions/casting call for voice actors, commissions and more!_

*Other categories:*
Off & on topic chat (Main chat)
Karaoke event
Memes
Vines
Anime

EVERYONE THAT IS 13+ ARE ALLOWED!

THIS IS A SFW ONLY SERVER

NEW SERVER, SO WARNING STARTING OFF SLOW.

Inactive users will be kicked. Don't come if you are going to stay ghosted the minute you join. Prefer active people in here only please.

GOAL: To get at least 50 "active" people in here.(humans)

For the newcomers, due to our server being spammed, trolled, and seeing other servers raided and/or deleted. In addition, you have to verify yourself at #read-first. Make sure you read the rules before proceeding to do anything else.

Thank you and we hope you'll stay! 

∆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━∆
To join the server:If your interested just Dm me or leave your Discord username in the comments and let me know if you're from furaffinity and I'll provide the invite. However, I don't check furaffinity much and I'll reply faster on discord if you DM me. :3

My Discord is: Deltaplexity#8039


----------



## Plushimi (Jan 12, 2019)

Tiny Orange#2780 !


----------



## Narri (Jan 12, 2019)

Question!
Will you be kicked if aren't active for a few days to a week or two? The server seems like it would be fun, but I don't have constant access to the internet at this time. So I don't want to join if I'm just going to be kicked after not being on a few days due to data restrictions.


----------



## fourur (Mar 30, 2019)

i woullike to enter


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 30, 2019)

I lowkey am interesting in joining this. Writing is main domain, but I have practicing sketching as a stress reliever. I'll PM you here to chat about details.


----------

